# First brisket



## Kent Clark (Dec 4, 2018)

Smoked my first brisket with my mes yesterday following the no fuss method I found on this site. Smoked at 225deg. To 165 it wrapped it in foil and continued to cook till 200 deg. it. Wrapped it it towels and left in cooler overnight. Seemed like most of the juice was out of the meat and in the foil. Taste was ok but dry any suggestions? Thanks much.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 4, 2018)

1. Every brisket is done at a slightly different temp. Research the toothpick method for more info on that.

2. Overnight in towels seems a bit long to me personally.

Reheat slices in those drippings that we're in the foil and you'll be good :-)


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 4, 2018)

Brisket is best served/eaten soon after it's finished cooking. Many like it to rest one to two hours (I'm more of a 20 to 30 minutes kind of guy). Regardless, overnight is much to long for a rest, allowing the juices to escape as you saw. However, reheating the brisket in the accumulated juice will do wonders for the taste and "moistness" of the meat.

As fivetricks mentioned, every brisket is done at slightly different IT. You should use the IT as a guide, but it's done when it's done...sometimes up to 207 or so. It sounds a bit as if you pulled the brisket before it was completely done. You really need to stick a toothpick or some type of probe in the meat to determine if it's done. Should slide in like soft butter.

The good news is that you said it tastes okay so you can eat the evidence and try again. That's what makes this hobby so much fun.


----------



## Kent Clark (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks guys. I didn’t think you could rest it too long, it wasn’t done cooking till midnight so I just let it rest till this morning. Now I know better. The instant read thermometer slide in like butter so I figured it was done. I’m waiting for my amnps to arrive I’m definitely done adding chips every 30-45 minutes. Thanks again for tips and will try again soon.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 4, 2018)

Just my 2 cents here. When I do brisket i fire my amnps from both sides. I like it schmokey... Lol


----------



## Kent Clark (Dec 4, 2018)

Another question about my brisket, there is still a good 5/8 inch of fat on top  should I re wrap it in foil and pop it back in for awhile longer ?


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 4, 2018)

No.

She's as cooked as she's gonna get. Slice it up and trim the fat off the slices.

Next time trim down some of that cap before cooking it. Leave 1/4" or less.


----------



## Kent Clark (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks.


----------

